# Békák minden menyiségben!



## cathy222 (2008 Október 25)

Kedves topiklátogatók! Reményeim szerint ebe a topikba lehetne gyüjteni azokat a békás képeket, gifeket, stb, amiket kapok tőletek. :-D Illetve én ide kezdem gyüjteni, és aztán bárki tehet fel békás dolgokat.


----------



## Targenor (2008 Október 25)




----------



## cathy222 (2008 Október 26)

> A _béka_ szavunk oszmántörök jövevényszó. (pl. kirgíz baka, oszmántörök baga)


 
Én sokat tanultam Ivántól, úgyhogy azt gondolom, sosem lehet tudni, hogy mi vettük át a szót a törököktől, vagy ők tőlünk. 
És hogy a katonákat miért "török békának = baka" nevezzük, az is érdekelne. 




(_Wikipédia)_

:-D kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 28)

<TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>Mai mese</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><!----------- Mai mese eleje --------------------->
*A béka az csak béka marad*​ 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 10" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 10" name=Originator><LINK href="A%20béka%20az%20csak%20béka%20marad_elemei/filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:Wingdings; panose-1:5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:2; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:0 268435456 0 0 -2147483648 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-language:HU;}span.GramE {mso-style-name:""; mso-gram-e:yes;}@page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 127.3pt 70.85pt 36.0pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1 {page:Section1;} /* List Definitions */ @list l0 {mso-list-id:88621105; mso-list-type:hybrid; mso-list-template-ids:-879694622 -1105165290 68026371 68026373 68026369 68026371 68026373 68026369 68026371 68026373;}@list l0:level1 {mso-level-start-at:0; mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:-; mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}ol {margin-bottom:0cm;}ul {margin-bottom:0cm;}--></STYLE>Milyen szerencsés vagyok - mondta a béka, miközben tükörképét csodálta a víz 
tükrében -, gyönyörű szép vagyok, jobban úszom és nagyobbat ugrom, mint bárki más. Meg még zöld is vagyok, és a zöld meg éppen a kedvenc színem. Békának lenni a legszebb dolog a világon.
- És én? - kérdezte a kacsa - én, ugye, hófehér vagyok. Engem nem találsz szépnek?!
- Nem - mondta a béka -, mert te még egy icipicit sem vagy zöld. - Az nem, de viszont tudok repülni. Figyelj csak! - mondta a kacsa, és szárnyra kapva néhány kört írt le a levegőben.
- Fantasztikus! Nagyszerű! - kiáltotta a béka őszinte elragadtatással - Tudod mit, én is repülni akarok!
- Te azt nem tudsz!
Amikor a béka egyedül maradt, hozzáfogott a repülés gyakorlásához.
De még fel sem tudott emelkedni a földről. Rettentően csalódottnak érezte magát:
Én csak egy mihaszna béka vagyok, aki még repülni sem tud.
Hirtelen jó ötlete támadt. Felmászott egy dombocskára, és felérve, amint a kacsa tette, gyors nekifutással készült első repülésére. Karjait kiterjesztve hatalmas ugrással vetette magát a levegőbe - és nagy csobbanással esett a folyóba. De legalább otthon érezte magát a vízbe.
Ahogy kimászott a vízből, meglátta a patkányt.
- Tudhatnád - mondta a patkány -, hogy a békák nem tudnak repülni.
- És te, te tudsz?
- Természetesen nem, mert nincsenek szárnyaim. Én mást tudok, például kiváló építész vagyok.
De ez a békát egyáltalán nem érdekelte.
Inkább a parti sarat túró disznónál érdeklődött, hogy az tud-e úszni?
- Úszni? Isten ments, attól biztosan rosszul lennék. De én tudom a legfinomabb süteményt sütni...!
- Sütni biztosan én is kiválóan tudok - gondolta magában a béka, és sietve hazaindult, hogy bebizonyítsa nagyszerű képességét. Amit csak hirtelenjében talált, egy tepsibe szórta és betolta a forró sütőbe.
- Na ugye, megy ez - mondta elégedetten -, csodálatos lesz az íze, ha megsült.
De alig telt el pár perc, fojtogató füst töltötte be a konyháját.
- Hát még sütni sem tudok. Én csak egy mihaszna béka vagyok....- és 
borzasztóan elszomorodott.
Aztán még szeretett volna a béka úgy olvasni, mint a nyúl, és mivel sem olvasni, sem sütni, sem repülni, sem építkezni nem tudott, egyre boldogtalanabbnak érezte magát.
- Ti mind sokkal okosabbak vagytok nálam. Én semmit sem tudok, csak egy unalmas, egyszerű zöld béka vagyok....- panaszkodott a nyúlnak.
- Ugyan, ugyan, te béka. Én sem tudok repülni meg sütni, sőt még úszni sem tudok, mint te... mert én nyúl vagyok. Te meg béka vagy. És ezért szeretünk mindnyájan téged....
Gondolataiba mélyedve lépett a béka a folyóhoz, hogy újra megszemlélje tükörképét.
- Hát ez vagyok én. Egy zöld béka, csíkos fürdőnadrágban - és egyszerre, maga sem tudta miért, végtelen boldogság fogta el. Örömében hatalmasat ugrott, amekkorát csak a békák tudnak.
Ez már szinte olyan volt, mintha repülne....<O</O​ 

_ismeretlen szerző_​ 
<!----------- Mai mese vége --------------------->



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 31)




----------



## Szobafenyő (2008 November 1)

*

A békák példázata Egy életre szóló lecke

Volt egyszer egy csoport béka ...

... akik versenyezni akartak. Egy nagyon magas toronyba akartak feljutni.

Sok néző gyűlt össsze, hogy figyeljék a versenyt és bíztassák a békákat.

Elkezdődött a verseny ...De ...

A nézők közül senki nem hitt abban, hogy egy békának is sikerülni fog feljutni a torony csúcsára.

Ilyeneket mondogattak: " Oh, de fárasztó!!! Sosem fognak feljutni!"

Vagy: "Semmiképp nem sikerülhet, a torony túl magas!"

A békák kezdtek lemaradozni ...

... egyetlenegy kivételével, aki élénken kapaszkodott felfelé ...

A nézők kiabáltak: "Ez túl fárasztó,senki sem fog feljutni!"

Egyre több béka gondolta meg magát és fordult vissza ...

... Csak az az egy haladt tovább kitartóan ...

Egyáltalán nem akarta feladni.

Végül mindegyikük feladta, azt az egy békát kivéve, aki hatalmas ambicióval 
és kitartással egyedül jutott fel a torony csúcsára.

Ezután a többi béka és a nézők is meg akarták tudni, hogyan sikerült neki az, 
amit mindannyian lehetetlennek hittek.

Egy néző odament a békához és megkérdezte, hogyan volt annyi ereje, hogy 
feljusson a csúcsra.

Ekkor derült ki, hogy a győztes béka SÜKET volt!!!

A tanulság?

Sose hallgass azokra az emberekre, akik mindig negatívok és pesszimisták ...

... mert ők elrabolják a legszebb vágyaidat és reményeidet, amiket a lelkedben hordozol!

Gondolj mindig a szavak erejére, mert bármit hallassz vagy olvasol befolyásolja tetteidet!

Tehát: légy mindig ... OPTIMISTA! És leginkább:

Légy egyszerűen süket, ha valaki azt mondja, hogy nem tudod megvalósítani álmaidat!

Gondold ezt: Bármi sikerülhet, ha igazán akarom!








*


----------



## vtbea (2008 November 1)

Szia Cathy! Cuki a békagyűjteményed.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 2)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 2)




----------



## Szamica (2008 November 6)

Tudjátok miért tetszik nekem ez a topik? 
Mert a békákkal szemben szinte mindenkinek van egy kis ellenszenve. Szívesen simogat az ember egy macskát, kutyát, nézeget órákig békésen úszkáló halakat, de a békától az emberek nagy része undorodik, írtózik. 
Persze elméletben tudjuk, hogy hasznosak, meg nem bántanak, de az ellenszenv megmarad.
De én hiszem, hogy ha közülünk ezután valaki meglát egy brekit, akkor eszébe jutnak a mókás és aranyos kis képek is, és nem csak azt látja, ami valójában ott van a szeme előtt.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 6)

Szép jó estét kívánok Mindenkinek!:-D

Kedves Cathy és Mindenki! Találtam tök véletlen egy aranyos brekucit mikor a virágoskertbe pakoltam fel a szebbnél szebb virágokat.
Gyorsan ide is hoztam Neked/Nektekkissszerintem itt a helye.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top>



</TD></TR><TR halign="center"><TD>*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aki bújt, aki nem... [/FONT]*​

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## cathy222 (2008 November 6)

Szamica írta:


> Tudjátok miért tetszik nekem ez a topik?
> Mert a békákkal szemben szinte mindenkinek van egy kis ellenszenve. Szívesen simogat az ember egy macskát, kutyát, nézeget órákig békésen úszkáló halakat, de a békától az emberek nagy része undorodik, írtózik.
> Persze elméletben tudjuk, hogy hasznosak, meg nem bántanak, de az ellenszenv megmarad.
> De én hiszem, hogy ha közülünk ezután valaki meglát egy brekit, akkor eszébe jutnak a mókás és aranyos kis képek is, és nem csak azt látja, ami valójában ott van a szeme előtt.


Ez így igaz! Gondolkodom is egy pókos topikon.. :-D


----------



## Borella (2008 November 6)

Szamica írta:


> Tudjátok miért tetszik nekem ez a topik?
> Mert a békákkal szemben szinte mindenkinek van egy kis ellenszenve. Szívesen simogat az ember egy macskát, kutyát, nézeget órákig békésen úszkáló halakat, de a békától az emberek nagy része undorodik, írtózik.
> Persze elméletben tudjuk, hogy hasznosak, meg nem bántanak, de az ellenszenv megmarad.
> De én hiszem, hogy ha közülünk ezután valaki meglát egy brekit, akkor eszébe jutnak a mókás és aranyos kis képek is, és nem csak azt látja, ami valójában ott van a szeme előtt.


Kijelentem itten, hogy én nagyra becsültem mindigis a békucikat és igen-igen kedvesnek és mókásnak találtam őket! Semmi ellenszenv, mély szimpátia!:-D
Azért Cathy, pókokat ne inkább... jujj... Nem bántom őket, porrongyban gyengéden megfogva kirázom az ablakon, de nézni ollyan nagyon már nem akarnám őket

Egy igazi békás sztorim, ha már Barbi igazi saját fotót hozott:
Sok évvel ezelőtt macska-ügyeletben voltam nevelőapámnál, mikor elutazott, anyám már nem volt köztünk akkoriban, így három napra visszaköltöztem a régi, kopott, kis kertes házba. Lényeg, hogy egyedül voltam, és nyár volt.
A fürdőszobában a régi lábas kád pereme alatt a fal tövében valami furcsa barnás pacnira lettem figyelmes, azt hittem, valamelyik megátalkodott macska becsinált, de tévedtem. Zseblámpával megvilágítottam az objektumot: hát egy idegenbe tévedt megtermett varangyos béka kuksolt ott rémülten, amolyan barnás-foltos, ronda, de nekem nagyon tetszett. 
Gondolkodtam, mitévő legyek? Hogy vigyem ki? A cicák is megijedtek, kiszaladtak, ilyet még nem láttak.
Aztán fogtam a műanyag szemetes lapátot, elétartottam és beszédet intéztem a békához hosszasan. Megmagyaráztam neki, hogy nosza, erre ugorjon fel, aztán kiviszem, semmi oka a félelemre, nem bántom, sőt szeretem, de jobb megoldást nem tudok, ne féljen, ne idegeskedjen, ne gyanakodjon, ne legyen bizalmatlan, ugorjon bátran és szebb jövő vár rá, mint itt a kádunk alatt!
Addig-addig győzködtem, bíztattam, noszogattam kitartóan, szeretettel, míg láttam a szemében az elhatározást, a megszülető ős-bizalmat, egyszer csak fogta magát és egy placcsanással ráugrott a lapát kellős közepére.
Akkor aztán kisiettem vele a konyhán át a kertbe, közben végig beszéltem hozzá, bátorítottam. Letettem a lapátot az ágyásba és ő ugrándozva távozott.
Elmondhatatlanul büszke voltam magamra, hogy sikerült a békát meggyőznöm és a problémát megoldanom, megveregettem a vállamat.
Később mondták nekem, mekkora szerencsém volt, hogy nem spiriccelt szembe, így szoktak védekezni veszély esetén, mérgező anyaggal spiccelik le ellenfelüket. Erről én is hallottam, de szerencsére akkor nem jutott eszembe, különben talán nem sikerült volna az akció. És különben is, rövid, de megalapozott barátság szövődött közöttünk...:-D
Kár hogy nem csókoltam meg, most talán lenne egy királyfim!:mrgreen:


----------



## cathy222 (2008 November 6)

Szia Borella! Én is úgy gondolom, nem mindegy,hogy pók, vagy béka. :-D Aranyos a történeted. Jó rábeszélőkéd lehet, ha még a brekkencset is rávetted, hogy lépjen lapátra. 
Nálunk a dolgozós békák elvermelték magukat. Remélem, jövőre le tudom őket fényképezni.


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 November 8)

Mit szóltok cukik nem?​


----------



## elke (2008 November 15)

Volt 1x1, messziföldön (jó messzi volt az, biztos) híres béka, aki egy tóban éldegélt békességesen. Az éldegélés és béke ugyan sokba került, mert teljesíteni kellett hitvese és porontyai kéréseit, el kellett tartania őket, és mindamellett mintabékaként is tetszelegnie kellett népes rokonságában.

Még az oly gonosz gólyákat és egyéb békaevőket is megvette a békesség kedvéért, békalencsével fizetve.

Nem járt káka tövére a többiekkel kocsmázni és még a könnyűvérű békahölgyeket is kerülte de még a bérbékacsajokat se fizette le egy kis békanász öröméért.

Úgy gondolta: a sors dolga, hogy sorsoljon, a békáké meg, hogy tűrjön, hiszen a táplálkozási lánc csúcsa tőle még messze van. Ám egyszer, egy csillagos, holdas, szép éjszakán, amikor még a szúnyog is a legfinomabb, árnyék vetült rá. Ijedten rántotta össze kirántottnak való combjait, mert az árnyék mindig rosszat jelent. Gólyalábon álló békagyilkost vagy békanyúzó biológiatanárt, aki begyűjtőútját végzi a másnapi oktatáshoz.

De nem! Két csillagszem ragyogott reá a szőke haj alól.

-Ez már döfi- ámuldozott hősünk, és mert azért tanult némi illemet, bátortalanul megszólalt - Kuty-kurutty- Válasz semmi, csak egy puha kéz érinti s emeli fel. Felidézte a nádiiskolában hallott legendát, ami valami békává varázsolt hercegről és megmentő királylányról szól, valami csók közbeiktatásával. Na ennek a csóknak a mibenlétét sosem merte megkérdezni és most átkozta magát tudatlanságáért. Mindenesetre az nem baj, ha brekegek, majd csak kidumálom magam ebből a helyzetből. Akár még jól is kijöhetek belőle, nem úgy, mint a sógor a házasságából, vagyonát és eszét vesztve. Brrrrr. Akkor inkább az első sikló alá vetem magam.

- Kutty-kurukutty- szólalt hercigen ,nem véve észre a nyelvi különbségek okozta áthidalhatatlan akadályt. Édes csilingelő, bíztató választ hallott, mitől elégedettség és bizalom árasztotta el.

-Válaszolt! Engem akar! -gondolta és fel sem rémlett benne francia konyha mibenléte.


Tanulság ? Vonja le, aki tudja...


----------



## Szobafenyő (2008 November 16)




----------



## elke (2008 November 17)

Békamese

Egy szép napon az erdei állatok versenyt rendeztek a saját szórakoztatásukra.
Építettek egy magas falat és megkérték a békákat, hogy másszák meg. Csábító volt a fődíj, finom falatok, így hát sok jelentkező akadt a feladatra. Körbegyűltek az állatok - nyulak, medvék, rókák, farkasok, vaddisznók. Felharsant a kürtszó és kezdetét vette a viadal.
Legyalább ötven béka indult neki a meredek falnak.
- Úgysem sikerül nekik! - mondta egy nyúl és amint ezt kimondta, három béka azonnal leesett a földre.
- Túl gyengék ehhez! - harsogta a medve és láss csodát, tíz béka megint lepottyant!
- A békák nem is tudnak falat mászni! - nevetett a vaddisznó, erre vagy húszan zuhantak a mélybe.
És ez így ment egészen addig, míg csupán egyetlen béka maradt a falon. Ő viszont már majdnem felért.
- Le fog esni! - morogta a farkas, de nem így történt.
A béka végre felért a csúcsra! Az ötven induló béka közül egyedül ő teljesítette a távot. Pedig olyan kis vézna béka volt.
Az állatok körbeállták
- Gratulálunk! Hogyan sikerült éppen neked? - kérdezte a róka.
- Mi a titkod? - kérdezte egy másik béka.
- Gyakoroltál? - szegezte neki a kérdést a farkas.
Ám a béka csendben maradt...
És a többiek ekkor döbbentek rá, hogy a győztes béka süket!
Ő nem hallotta, nem hallhatta a többiek kétkedő, lekicsinylő, pesszimista megjegyzéseit. Csak a saját belső hangjára figyelt és elszántan haladt a cél felé.


Talán Te is találkozol nap mint nap olyanokkal, akik megpróbálnak letéríteni az útról és szépen elmagyarázzák neked, miért nem fog sikerülni.
Egy azonban biztos.
Akár azt hiszed, hogy sikerülni fog, akár azt, hogy nem, mindenképpen igazad lesz!
Úgyhogy tanulj meg a kellő időben süketté válni!


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 November 23)

*Rózsás kísértetbéka (Heleophryne rosei)*
(A felvételt a Londoni Zoológiai Társaság jóvoltából közöljük)​ 
A fokvárosi kísértetbékák (Heleophrynidae) családjába hat faj tartozik. Míg legtöbb fajuk Dél-Afrika sebes folyású patakjaiban honos, egyikük élőhelye a Fokváros környéki Skeleton Gorge, azaz "Csontváz-szurdok", ahol valaha tradícionális temetkezési hely terült el - innen ered rosszat sejtető nevük.




Hmmm na most be vagy ki?​ 


​ 


 

 

​ 
Sok kicsi sokra megy nem?
Jó éjt!​


----------



## kicsiirma (2008 November 30)

Weöres Sándor : Békák
Brekekex, brekekex, brekekex.
Gyere bújj víz alá, ha szeretsz.
Ide lenn soha sincs vad idő!
Idelenn sose hull az eső!


----------



## cathy222 (2008 December 2)

Aranybéka aranyvirágon


----------



## cathy222 (2008 December 2)

A nyílméreg békák is az aranybékák családjába tartoznak. Lehet mondani róluk, hogy halálosan szépek. 






Jó. 

Kedvem támadt az aranybékákra. Ez it egy Panamai aranybéka. Tudtátok, hogy ez az állat Panama szimbóluma? Most olvastam a neten. 






ÉS hogy az arany szaporodjék:


----------



## garibaldi (2008 December 3)

Ő bezzeg egy tüncimókus azzal a narancs foltjaival, mégis elbújik:

*Malagaszi szivárványos béka*​
A Föld egyik leggazdagabb kétéltű élőhelyén, Madagaszkáron, a sziget déli részén elterülő mészkőből formált kanyonrenszerben honos a malagaszi szivárványos béka (_Scaphiophryne gottlebei_). Az év tíz hónapját magát a föld alá ásva tölti, csak az esős hónapokra merészkedik a felszínre, hogy párosodjon. Lábai remekül alkalmazkodtak a meredek sziklafalak megmászásához - akár teljesen függőleges felületen is feljut. Az erdők eltűnése és a környezetszennyezés következtében a faj fennmaradása komoly veszélybe került.


----------



## garibaldi (2008 December 6)

Ahha! Vagyis ilyen egyszerű úszni,akkor érdemes nekem is megtanúlni.















Paradicsombéka (Madagaszkár)


----------



## Évicus (2008 December 17)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Szobafenyő (2009 Január 31)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 2)

Jó éjszakát


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Február 3)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 5)

*A hercegnő és a béka*




*



Klasszikus:*

A királylány megcsókolta a békát. A béka gyönyörű herceggé vált. Boldogan éltek, míg meg nem haltak.​*13+1 variáció egy témára*

1. 
A királylány megcsókolta a békát. Ő is békává változott. Boldogan éltek, míg meg nem haltak.
2. 
A királylány megcsókolta a békát. Ő is békává változott. Boldogtalanul éltek és meghaltak.
3. 
A királylány megcsókolta a békát. A királylányból királyfi lett. A béka nem változott.
4. 
A királylány megcsókolta a királyfit. A királyfiból béka lett. A királylány kolostorba vonult.
5. 
A királylány megcsókolta a királyfit. A királylányból béka lett. A királyfi bevonult.
6. 
A királyfi megcsókolta a békát. Abból is királyfi lett. Kézen fogva elmentek parádézni.
7. 
A királyfi megcsókolta a királylányt. Belőle is királylány lett. Büszkén vállalták egymást.
8. 
A királyfi megcsókolta a királylányt. Erre kiderült, hogy a királylány is királyfi. Hatalmi viszálykodást kezdtek és jól elpusztították egymást.
9. 
Egy béka megcsókolt egy másikat. Az egyik királyfivá, a másik királylánnyá változott. Többször nem is mertek csókolózni, mert féltek, hogy visszaváltoznak békává.
10. 
Egy béka megcsókolt egy másikat. Hamarosan új békák születtek. Boldogan éltek, míg meg nem haltak. 
11. 
A királyfi megcsókolta az anyósát. Abból béka lett. Azelőtt kígyó volt.
12. 
A királyfi megcsókolta a békát. Abból anyós lett. A királyfi megnézte, majd elvette a lányát.
13. 
A királylány megcsókolta a békát. A béka királyfivá változott, de a csajnak a béka volt az esete.

+1
A királyfi megcsókolta a királylányt. Még egy ideig csókolóztak, aztán a királyfi megunta a csajt és lelépett. A királylány azóta békára vadászik​
*



Egy kicsit másképp:*

Volt egyszer messzi földön egy gyönyörű, önálló, magabiztos hercegnő, aki egy szép napon a kastélya melletti zöldellő mezőn, a kristálytiszta tó partján környezeti kérdésekről elmélkedve, egyszer csak meglátott egy békát.

A béka ráugrott a térdére és azt mondta:

- Oh, csodálatos hölgy, valamikor daliás herceg voltam, amíg el nem átkoztak.
Ha most megcsókolnál, összeházasodnánk, beköltözhetnék a kastélyodba az anyámmal együtt, ahol főzhetnél, moshatnál ránk, nevelhetnéd a gyerekeinket és emiatt örökké hálás és boldog lehetnél.

Aznap este, miközben a gyönyörű hercegnő könnyű vacsoraként fehérborban és enyhe hagymamártásban megfuttatott fenséges békacombot szopogatott, magában elmosolyodva így szólt:

- Én ezt kurvára nem így gondolom!​
*



Megint kicsit másképp*

Az alapállás ugyanaz, de a hercegnő kezdi hullatni csikófogait, apja meg szeretné végre nyugalomra hajtani a fejét, úgyhogy kihirdeti (immáron tizenötödjére), hogy eladó a hercegnő a korábbiakhoz képest kedvezőbb feltételek mellett. Most csak egy próba lesz viszont fele királyság helyett 75% a kilátás.
A tó is megvan, bár most tele van piranjákkal.
Szóval jő a kérők serege, legalább harminc délceg harcos, meg egy ágrólszakadt pásztorfiú, akit természetesen hazazavarnak.
Hercegkisasszony: 
- Óh dicső harcos! Ez hercegi gyűrűmet Mély tó vizébe vetem! Te azt kiszedvén szemembe nézel, s kezembe helyezed, s boldogan élünk, míg meg nem halunk.
S a gyűrűt a tóba dobta.
Vitéz harcos utána, forrt a víz, a piranják elégedetten büfikéztek kettőt, szóval mielőtt a nap lement elfogyott az összes jelentkező, s a hercegnő még mindig kisasszony volt. Közben azonban visszajött a pásztorfiú, hogy ő is megpróbálná kiállni a próbát.
Persze kiröhögték, de ha pusztulni akar, hát legyen;
- Na, te kis tetves békapásztor! Ez hercegi gyűrűmet Mély tó vizébe vetem! Te kiveszed, szemembe nézel, s kezembe teszed, s boldogan élünk, míg meg nem halunk.
S a gyűrűt a tóba dobta.
Erre a pásztorfiú kivette, mélyen a hercegnő szemébe nézve a kezébe adta. 
Máig is élnek, ha meg nem haltak.

rokica
​


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 16)

Jó Reggelt!



 

 





 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

Brekk..Brekk..További Kellemes Napot Mindenkinek! Brekk..kiss


----------



## Szobafenyő (2009 Február 21)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 25)

SZÉP,KELLEMES NAPOT KIVÁNOK! BREKK.....


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 1)

KELLEMES VASÁRNAPOT MINDENKINEK! BREKK...


----------



## elke (2009 Március 13)

kiss


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 17)

[FONT=comic sans ms,sand]Egy szép napon az erdei állatok versenyt rendeztek saját szórakoztatásukra. Építettek egy magas falat és megkérték a békákat másszák meg. Csábító volt a fődíj, finom falatok, így hát sok jelentkező akadt a feladatra. Körbegyűltek az állatok, nyulak, medvék, rókák és farkasok, no meg persze vaddisznók. Felharsant a kürtszó és kezdetét vette a viadal. Legalább ötven béka indult neki a meredek falnak.
-Úgy sem sikerül nekik- mondta egy nyúl és mikor kimondta három béka le is esett a földre.
-Túl gyengék ehhez!- harsogta a medve és láss csodát: tíz béka megint lepottyant a talajra.
-A békák nem is tudnak falat mászni- nevetett a vaddisznó, erre vagy húszan zuhantak le a falról!
Ez így ment egészen addig, míg csupán egyetlen béka haladt a csúcs felé. Ő viszont már majdnem felért.
-Le fog esni- morogta a farkas de nem így történt. A béka felért a csúcsra! Egyedül az ötvenből,, egyedüli békaként teljesítette a távot. Pedig olyan kis vézna béka volt. Az állatok körbeállták. Gratulálunk, hogy sikerült épp neked?-kérdezte a róka.
-Mi a titkod?- kérdezte egy másik béka. Gyakoroltál?-szegezte neki kérdését a farkas. Csakhogy a béka csendben maradt. Ekkor döbbentek rá: a győztes béka SÜKET! Ő nem hallotta, nem hallhatta a kétkedő, lekicsinylő és pesszimista megjegyzéseket. *Csak saját belső hangját hallotta:-Feljebb, feljebb, feljebb! mondogatta magában. Tudta, hogy képes rá és nem vették el önbizalmát.
Mert lássuk be, nap mint nap találkozunk olyanokkal akik ezt sulykolják belénk. Úgyhogy tanuljunk meg a kellő időben süketté válni! Olyankor csak saját, őszinte belső hangunkra hallgassunk!
Akkor többször érünk fel a csúcsra.*[/FONT]


----------



## Szobafenyő (2009 Április 13)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Április 25)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 30)




----------



## vikko (2009 Május 7)

Jaj de jóóóóóó !!! Nekem kedvenceim a brekik. Tudom sokan iszonyodnak tőlük, pedig nem kellene. Van egy kis terti tavunk, évekig visszatérő békapárunk volt, s ha már időben nem jelentek meg majdnem kezdtek hiányozni. Sajnos ezen a tavaszon eddig még nem jelentkeztek.


----------



## Szobafenyő (2009 Május 20)




----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Május 21)

<!-- End .post --> <!-- Begin #comments --> <!-- End #comments --><!-- Begin .post -->  



<!-- End .post --> <!-- Begin #comments --> <!-- End #comments --><!-- Begin .post --><!-- End .post --> <!-- Begin #comments --> <!-- End #comments --><!-- Begin .post --><!-- End .post --> <!-- Begin #comments --> <!-- End #comments --> <!-- Begin .post --><!-- End .post --> <!-- Begin #comments --> <!-- End #comments --> <!-- End #main --> <!-- Begin #sidebar --><!-- End #sidebar --> <!-- End #content --> <!-- Begin #footer --> <hr> <!--This is an optional footer. If you want text here, place it inside these tags, and remove this comment. -->


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 25)

Sziasztok!  *Óvd a* *békákat*!







*A kétéltűek egyetlen élete *

*Már több mint 350 millió éve jelen vannak a Földön, túlélték a dinoszauruszok pusztulását és a jégkorszakokat. A kétéltűek rendkívül változatos fajai számos akadályt leküzdöttek az idők során. Napjainkban mégis tömeges fogyatkozásuknak lehetünk tanúi. Az élőhelyek elvesztése, a környezetszennyezés mellett még sokféle oka van pusztulásuknak, amelyek mind azt jelzik, hogy a Föld környezeti állapota romlik.*
<table width="150" align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>



</td></tr></tbody></table>
Szerte a világban tapasztalható a békák tömeges pusztulása. Szerencsétlen kétéltűek sorait gombafertőzések, paraziták, áradások, szárazság, behurcolt ragadozók, az éghajlatváltozás, az erdőirtások és a környezetszennyezés tizedeli. Pusztulásuk különösen meglepőnek tűnik annak fényében, hogy körülbelül 350 millió éve léteznek a Földön. Képesek voltak tömeges kihalási korszakokat túlélni, olyan eseményeket vészeltek át, amelyek elpusztították a dinoszauruszokat és az összes állatfaj mintegy felét megölték. Mindezek ellenére a kétéltűek fennmaradtak korunkig, amikor is újfajta veszélyek leselkednek rájuk.
Abban az időben, amikor a kétéltűek először megjelentek, bolygónk szárazföldi területe lényegében egyetlen hatalmas kontinens volt - a Gondwana - rajta pedig csak növények és rovarok éltek. A kétéltűek voltak az első gerincesek, amelyek kimerészkedtek a vízből a szárazra. A csontos halak egyik faja fejlődött olyan lénnyé, amelynek négy lába volt, képes volt arra, hogy belélegezze a légkör oxigénjét és testfelépítése lehetővé tette, hogy ügyesen mozogjon a vízen kívül is. Ez vezett a többi gerinces osztály - hüllők, madarak és emlősök - kifejlődéséhez.
<table width="150" align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>



</td></tr></tbody></table>
Az első kétéltűek megjelenése óta az osztály három csoportra, rendre különült. Az Anura, azaz farkatlan kétéltűek rendjének tagjai a békák és a varangyok, ők alkotják a legnagyobb csoportot. A Caudata, a farkas kétéltűek rendjébe sorolják a szalamandrákat és a gőtéket. A legkevésbé ismert csoport a Gymnophiona, a lábatlan kétéltűek rendje, általában féreggőtéknek nevezik őket. Ezek a lábatlan, föld alatt élő teremtmények csak a világ trópusi és szubtrópusi részein fordulnak elő. A tudósok eddig csaknem 5000 kétéltű állatfajt azonosítottak, ami több mint az ismert emlősök száma. Elterjedésük az összes szárazföldre jellemző, kivéve az Antarktiszt. Legnagyobb változatosságot a trópusi és meleg égövi erdőkben mutatnak, Közép- és Dél-Amerika ad otthont az összes faj közel felének. A trópusokon kívül megélnek a sivatagokban, a füves síkságokon, az északi lápokban, sőt még a tundrán is. Az észak-amerikai erdei béka még keményre fagyva is életben marad.
A fentebb leírtak alapján nem nehéz megállapítani, hogy rendkívül szívós állatok, ezért a sok faj pusztulása különösen felkavaró. Felmerül a kérdés, hogy mi okozza eltűnésüket? Számos kutató a kérdésre abban látja a választ, hogy a kétéltűek nagyon fontos indikátorok, egyfajta fokjelzői a Föld állapotának, mivel sokkal érzékenyebbek a környezeti hatásokra, mint más élőlények. Az egyik jellemzőjük, ami ehhez az érzékenységhez vezet, éppen az, hogy kétéltűek. Életciklusok részben a vízben, részben a szárazföldön zajlik. Ez pedig kétszeresen sebezhetővé teszi őket, vízi vagy szárazföldi élőhelyeik megbolygatása egyaránt kihat rájuk. Például a vízben néhány faj csak igen szűk hőmérsékleti határok között érzi jól magát.
<table width="150" align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>



</td></tr></tbody></table>
A kétéltűek fogyatkozásának fő oka az élőhelyeik pusztulása. Sok fajuk erdőben él, a Föld pedig évente Görögországnál nagyobb területen veszíti el erdeit. De nem muszáj kivágni az egész erdőt ahhoz, hogy eltűnjön egy-egy populáció. A szalamandrák egyes fajai például a bőrükön keresztül lélegeznek, amihez állandóan nedvesen kell tartani magukat. Ha megritkítanak egy erdőt, a lombkoronán keresztül bejutó többletfény kiszárítja az erdő talaját, ami a nedvesség gyors elpárolgását jelenti. Ez a szalamandrák számára végzetes lehet. A füves pusztákon élő kétéltű fajokat az egyre nagyobb mezőgazdasági tevékenység alá vont területek sodorják veszélybe. Egyszerűen eltűnnek azok a növényfajták, amelyek között jól érzik magukat.
Bár minden kétséget kizáróan az élőhelyek elvesztése járult hozzá leginkább a kétéltű fajok számának csökkenéséhez, ám ez mégsem ad arra magyarázatot, hogy miért tűnnek a védelem alatt álló területekről, a nemzeti parkokból. Ennek nincs is szemmel látható magyarázata, a környezetszennyezés és a gyomirtószerek láthatatlan mérgei gyilkolják őket. Minthogy bőrüket használják légzésre, sőt még vízfelvételre is, az nagyon vékony, ez pedig azzal jár, hogy rendkívül könnyen átengedi a szennyező anyagokat is. Petéiknek nincsen védő héja, és azok burkolata is könnyen átjárható. Az erősen iparosodott vidékeken nem is képesek megélni, csoda, ha egyáltalán található belőlük néhány példány. A különféle vegyszerek szaporodási rendellenességeket és mutációkat okoznak. Az Egyesült Államokban a legszélesebb körben használt gyomirtó, az atrazin károsítja az a békák ivarmirigyeit, és a hímeket hermafroditává teszi.

A gyomirtók mellet a műtrágyák is kiveszik a részüket a kétéltűek fogyatkozásában. Egyes fajok ugyanis igen érzékenyek azokra a nitrogénvegyületekre, amelyek kimosódnak a műtrágyázott földekből. Az oregoni foltos béka ebihalai meghalnak abban a vízben, amely még megfelel az ivóvízszabványnak. A békaporontyok halálát a nitrát és a nitrit okozza.
Mindezek mellett egy másik, szintén láthatatlan gyilkos is leselkedik a kétéltűekre. Ez pedig az ibolyántúli sugárzás. Bizonyos békafajok, mint például a kaszkádbéka DNS-ére káros hatással van az UV-sugárzás, petéik pedig különösen veszélyeztettek. A megnövekedett sugárzásnak az ózonréteg elvékonyodása az oka, amely általában télen és tavasszal a legvékonyabb, abban a periódusban, ami egybeesik a legtöbb faj peterakási időszakával. Egy faj esetében bizonyított, hogy fogyatkozásának oka a klímaváltozás. A felmelegedés eredményeképpen a tavak és folyók vízszintje a békák párzási időszakában alacsonyabb volt, mint bármikor. Kiderült, hogy a vízszint csökkenésével párhuzamosan a peték egyre nagyobb veszélynek vannak kitéve, legalábbis az UV-sugárzás tekintetében. Minél több sugárzás éri a petéket, annál valószínűbb, hogy fertőzéseknek esnek áldozatul. A fejlődő embriókra nagy veszélyt jelent egy vízben található kórokozó, a _Saprolegna ferax_, amely jellemzően akkor támadja meg az organizmusokat, amikor azok sérültek, vagy valamilyen stresszhelyzetben vannak.
<table width="150" align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>



</td></tr></tbody></table>
Az élőhely elvesztése, a mezőgazdasági és egyéb mérgek és az UV-sugárzáson kívül számos kórokozó, gomba és területükre behurcolt ragadozó pusztítja a békákat, szalamandrákat. A kétéltűek fogyatkozása a környezet romlásának egyik kifejeződése, formája. Sokan közülük rejtőzködő életmódot folytatnak, ezért könnyű alábecsülni jelentőségüket. Már régen felismerték hasznosságukat a kártevők irtásában - egyetlen varangy 90 nap alatt 10000 ártalmas rovart képes elfogyasztani. Emellett a táplálékláncban számos állatfajt eltartanak és azzal a különleges tulajdonságukkal, hogy kémiai anyagot tudnak előállítani, valóságos gyógyászati kincsestárnak tekinthetők.

*A természet fura fintora *

*Észak-Amerikában mutáns, végtaghibákkal született békákat találnak a kutatók, Új-Zélandon egy gombafaj pusztítja a kétéltűeket. Mindez az ember mezőgazdasági tevékenységéhez használt vegyi anyagok káros hatásának köszönhető. A mértéktelen vegyszerhasználat már így is a békák tömeges pusztulásához vezetett. *
<table width="100" align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>



</td></tr></tbody></table>

A napokban lehetett olvasni a sajtóban egy rendkívül furcsa esetről. Észak-Amerika csaknem egész területén, 43 amerikai és öt kanadai államban észleltek végtagelváltozásokkal világra jött békákat. Találtak olyan békát, amelyiknek egyáltalán nem fejlődtek ki a végtagjai, de olyan is akadt szép számmal, amelynek több lába volt a kelleténél. A mutáció az erdei békákat érinti. A kutatók először vegyi szennyezésre, elsősorban a növény- és rovarirtó szerekre gyanakodtak. Erre a következtetésre azért jutottak, mert először úgy tűnt, hogy azokban a kisebb tavakban fordulnak elő a mutációk, amelyekben magas vegyi szennyezést észleltek. Azonban az alaposabb vizsgálatok kimutatták, hogy az elváltozásokért a tremadoták (parazita laposférgek) és a már említett vegyi szennyezés egyaránt felelősek. A laboratóriumi körülmények között végzett kísérletekkel bebizonyították, hogy a férgektől mentes környezetben maguk a vegyi anyagok nem okoznak mutációt.

A kétéltűek különösen érzékenyek a növény- és rovarirtó szerekre, mivel azok a természetes vizekbe kerülve, bőrükön keresztül nagyon könnyen felszívódnak. A kétéltűek világszerte veszélybe kerültek, mert a környezetszennyezés óriási méreteket öltött. Tavasszal látott napvilágot az a jelentés, amelyben az atrazin nevű gyomirtó békákra gyakorolt hatását elemzik. Mégpedig azt, hogy ennek hatására a szerencsétlen kétéltűek nemet változtatnak. 

A DDT nevű rovarirtó szer káros hatásának kitett békák immunrendszere összeomlik, csakúgy, mint a fentebb említett mutáns békák esetében. A DDT a megmérgezett rovarokkal kerül a békák szervezetébe, majd ott megteszi áldatlan hatását, így a békák képtelenek ellenállni a fertőzéseknek és élősködőknek. Valószínűleg ez az oka az új-zélandi békák tömeges pusztulásának, akiket egy halálos kimenetelű gombafertőzés tizedel meg. A vegyi anyagoktól legyengült immunrendszerű kétéltűek nem tudnak védekezni a gombák támadása ellen. Egyes borúlátó vélekedések szerint, ha nem történik valami csoda, akkor két éven belül kipusztulhat az összes Új-Zélandon őshonos békafaj. 







A békák veszélybe kerülése az ember mezőgazdasági tevékenységével együtt járó vegyi környezetszennyezésnek köszönhető. Amit a gyom- és rovarirtó szerek mértéktelen használata idézett elő. Az emberiség újabb csapdát állított önmagának. A békák eltűnése a táplálékláncból rovarok invázióját indíthatja el, amit majd még több vegyszerrel próbál az előrelátó ember megoldani. Végül eljuthatunk oda, hogy mi is úgy járunk, mint a békák. Először őket mérgezzük meg, aztán magunkat, a rovarokat meg úgy sem lehet megfékezni, ők arra vannak teremtve, hogy tömegesen forduljanak elő.






<!-- <input type="radio" name="fld_category" value="0" checked="yes"/> A teljes portálon
<input type="radio" name="fld_category" value="Kifd"/> Csak itt: --pkey title pkey--
-->


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 29)

na és gyorsan egy béka is...


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 31)

Szia CATHY!



 
A békák nem isznak, vizet a bőrükön keresztül veszik fel, ezért a páradús környezet, a nedves talaj vagy a nyílt víz nélkülözhetetlen számukra! ​ 


​ 
Kb. 200 millió évre élnek békák a Földön. Életük soha nem volt könnyű, de ennyi veszély, mint napjainkban, még soha nem fenyegette őket. 



 

 

 



Környezetszennyezés
Lassan az egész bolygónkat elborítja a szemét. Rengeteg méreg kerül a levegőbe, a talajba és a vízbe is. Mivel a békák a bőrükön keresztül isznak, a vízbe került méreganyagok gyorsan az állatok halálát okozzák. A mérgek megölik azokat az élőlényeket is, akik a brekik táplálékául szolgálnak.


Gázolás
Minden évben, különösen tavasszal, rengeteg állat esik áldozatul közúti gázolásnak. Szomorú, de vannak olyan emberek is, akik azon versenyeznek, ki üt el több ártatlan kis állatot. Megfelelően ! épített terelőkerítéssel és békaalagutakkal el lehetne kerülni a bajt. Sajnos ilyenek jelenleg még nem léteznek hazánkban, pedig szükség lenne rájuk.

*Szomorú tény, de az emberek nagy része csak magára gondol, más élőlények érdekeit figyelmen kívül hagyja!!! *

*Vöröshasú unka (Bombina bombina)*

Osztály: Kétéltûek (Amphibia) 
Rend: Farkatlan kétéltűek (Anura) 
Család: Korongnyelvű békák (Discoglossidae) 


*Eltűnnek a békák?*​ 
*„Óránként három állat-illetve növényfaj tűnik el a föld színéről. 30 ÉVEN BELÜL EGYETLEN BÉKAFAJ SEM LESZ MÁR BOLYGÓNKON.*
*Ez a megállapítás Bonnban hangzott el az ENSZ környezetvédelmi konferenciáján. *

*

 

 

*

*A békák hangja a legcsodálatosabb zene a világon. Bármilyen békáról legyen is szó! *




* VILLAGE+ ökoturisztikai védjegy 
a Tisza-tó térségének *

*A Tisza-tó állatai *

*Kis tavibéka (Rana lessonae) *



*Levelibéka (Hyla arborea)*


*A brekiknek folyamatosan szükségük van a segítségünkre! *


*

 A hang megáll, reszket a nád 

*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 31)

daniel0201 írta:


> Szia CATHY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 1)

BREKK BREKK Kellemes Napot Mindenkinek BREKK BREKK!


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 1)

béka-alkony


----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 16)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 26)

cathy222 írta:


> Garibaldi, Santane! Köszönöm a békákat! kiss


 
Nincs mit, 2 forint


----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 11)




----------



## pocvik (2009 Július 12)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 15)




----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 3)

Saját béka, az udvaromban él. Nem valami gyönyörűség, de a miénk.


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 4)




----------



## LC1 (2009 Augusztus 21)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Augusztus 23)

A hátán az ebihalát cipelő hím nyílméregbéka (Dendrobates sp.)


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## elke (2009 Október 17)

*A béka és a kagyló.*​ 


*A tó fenekén egy kagyló élt csendben, békésen. *
*Minden éjjel előrehaladt egy keveset. *
*Szeretett gyönyörködni a finom színekben, amelyet a Hold fénye a vízre rajzolt, *
*ezer meg ezer színárnyalatra bontva.*​ 
*Ugyanebben a tóban élt egy béka is, *
*aki nem kevéssé volt büszke ugró-és énekesi képességére. *
*Sokáig rá se hederített a kagylóra. *
*Amikor azonban egyszer a kagyló elhaladt mellette, megkérdezte tőle: *
*- Mit csinálsz itt. Te néma csúnyaság?*
*Kíváncsian figyelte a kagyló barna héját és széles lábait. *
*- Milyen csúnya színed van - folytatta.*
*- Nézd, én milyen szép zöld vagyok. *
*- Hát igen, nem vagyok szép - mondta a kagyló - de szeretem a víz ezernyi színét.*
*Mit csinálsz itt, mozdulatlanul egész nap a tó fenekén? *
*- Figyelek - válaszolta a kagyló.*
*- Mit figyelsz? - kérdezte elképedve a béka.*
*- Nincs itt a homályos vízben semmi különös.*
*- A Hold csillogását figyelem. *
*Boldogan megtanulnék festeni, úgy, ahogyan a Hold festi színeit a vízre. *
*És Te mit csinálsz kedves béka? *​ 

*- Ó - mondta a béka miközben kicsit felfújta magát - én nem vagyok a vízhez kötve, *
*és nem kell egész nap figyelnem. *
*Nekem saját hangom van. *
*Én énekelek, híres művész vagyok. *
*Még az emberek is csendben maradnak, hogy csodás hangomat hallgassák.*​ 
*A kagyló megcsodálta a békát. *
*- Tehát híres vagy - mondta elismerően. *
*- Nekem nincs hangom, és nem ismer senki, rejtőzködve élek itt. *
*Tanulni szeretnék, addig szeretném a víz csodálatos színeit szemlélni, *
*míg le nem tudom festeni őket.*​ 
*- Te meg a buta szemlélődésed - mondta a béka türelmetlenül. *
*- Nincs itt semmi látnivaló. *
*Túl unalmas nekem itt - mondta a béka, és egy jókora ugrással kint is volt a vízből.*
*Keresett magának egy nagy pocsolyát, és rákezdett brekegésre. *
*Úgy elmerült saját hangjában, *
*hogy nem vette észre a felé közeledő nagy vörös lábakat *
*és a piros, hegyes csőrt, amely megragadta.*​ 
*Látnotok kellett volna ekkor a békát, hogy kapálózott! *
*Még egyszer visszahullott a fűre, és sikerült neki utolsó erejével, *
*élete leghatalmasabb ugrásával a tóba ugrani, *
*le egészen a fenekére, ahol pont a kagyló mellett találta magát.*​ 
*- Vége van a koncertnek? - kérdezte BARÁTSÁGosan a kagyló. *
*A béka azonban nem tudott válaszolni. Elakadt a szava.*​ 
*Így éldegélt a kagyló és a béka a csendes tóban még sokáig, *
*hasonló párbeszédeket folytatva egymással. *
*A kagyló azonban fáradhatatlanul figyelt. *
*És amikor halála után felnyitották, *
*belsejében láthatóvá vált az ezerszínű gyöngy ház, *
*amelyet senki se láthatott, míg a kagyló élt. *
*A gyöngy házban ezüst gyöngy csillogott, *
*amely olyan volt, mint az éjszakai égbolton világító EZÜST HOLD képmása. *​


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Október 18)

Elke, köszönöm a mesét. Kicsit gonoszkodásra ingerel, bár értem én, de mégis.

A kagyló szeret gyönyörködni a Hold csillogásában. Ám ő ugyanezt nem adja meg másnak: nem adja meg a gyönyörködés lehetőségét őbenne. A szépségét belül hordja, elzárva a világtól. Lehetne szép kívül is belül is. A béka meg kívül szép. Nahát.  

Jó, tudom, ez lehet vígasz is, hogy aki nem szép kívülről, az még lehet gyönyörű belülről. 

És ha belegondolunk, a béka sem egy szépség, de szeretem őket, és így nekem csodálatosak. 

Nálunk a béka szimbólumértéke egyenló a felfuvalkodottsággal.  Kínában meg egyenlő a szerencsével. Így ősszel számomra egyenlőek meg a nyílvánvaló "feltámadással". Mert ilyenkor elbújnak, elvermelnek a föld alá, de tudni lehet, hogy tavasszal előbújnak megint. (És csak egy "ő" betű a különbség. )


----------



## elke (2009 November 25)

kiss kiss kiss Isten éltessen erőben, egészségben, szeretetben drága Carhy!


----------



## garibaldi (2010 Január 28)




----------



## elke (2010 Február 17)

kiss


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Megérkezett a tavasz, "ébredezik" a természet!*​ 
Védett kétéltűink, a békák, téli álmukból ébredve megkezdték vonulásukat a vízterek felé. Mint minden más állatfaj esetében, a békák viselkedése mögött is a végső cél: a szaporodási siker maximalizálása bújik meg. A békák vonulásuk során gyakran kénytelenek közutakat keresztezni, hogy a szaporodásukhoz elengedhetetlenül szükséges víztereket elérjék. Hovatovább, egyes fajok (pl. a barna varangy _(Bufo bufo)_) esetében az úttestek az egyszeri átkelésnél még több veszélyt is jelentenek - hiszen a hímek már a víz felé vonulás során, útközben megpróbálják "megtalálni párjaikat", a nőstényeket.

*A békák - mint minden hazánkban honos kétéltű faj -* *Védett!* *állatok!*​ 
*VIGYÁZZUNK RÁJUK!* ​


----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 21)




----------



## IPSZILON (2010 Április 12)




----------



## Szobafenyő (2010 Május 2)

*Virág Benedek: Puffadó béka

Egy béka látott vastag ökröt a mezőn,
annak temérdeksége megtetszett neki,
s felkezdte bőrét fújni, hogy hasonlatos lehetne.
Bolondoskodol-e, vagy mit cselekszel?
- így szóla neki egy józanabb itéletű.
Még jobban erőlködött. Mi történt? Megszakadt.
Az emberek közt is így szakadnak meg sokan. *


----------



## Törzsfőnök (2010 Július 13)

A béka egy szép állat. Nem csak a szúnyog lárvákat zabálja fel életterem, a szigetem határolta folyókból, de ha megcsókolja a csajom, az talán még herceggé is válik, akivel majd jól meg kell birkóznom. De a gólyák épüléséhez is jó alapanyag, akik amúgy semmire nem valók. Én legalábbis gólya pörköltet még nem ettem sose. De guanót már nyomtak rám a magasból. Viszont a békáknak elhazudhatatlan egy érdeme. Egy rakás vendéglős gazdagodott már meg a hal, mocsárszagú pilincka combjaikból.


----------



## espirit (2010 Július 14)

*Békaeső Miskolc mellett Zsolcán*

_*Én csak egy békás hírrel ugrottam be. A múlt héten csütörtökön vagy pénteken (júl8-9) Békaeső hullott az égből. Mindenütt hemzsegtek a kis békák, 2-3 centiméteresek. Az esővel jöttek. Hogyan lehet? Ne kérdezzétek*_.
A hirtelen megjelenésük miatt eleve arra gondoltam, hogy a viharos széllel esővel kerültek ide, és csak megerősített az a hír, egyik néni tapasztalta is, hogy néhány béka pottyant a fejére, hátára, amikor kiszaladt az udvarra valamit kint felejtett az esőn. 
_*Sok az autók kereke alatt végezete már, de több ezer hullott. Még ma is vigyázni kellett, hogy nehogy rálépjen az ember valamelyikre, mert lépten-nyomon ugrándoznak elő fűcsomókból, kerítések tövéből. Én1 km-es sávbann láttam őket.Ezt a távot jártam be a településen, egy irányban. Amikor elfordultam 90 fokkal É-Nyugatra, akkor egy idővel elmaradt a békák jelenléte. Egy bizonyos Sávban kerültek le fentről.*_ Egyik ismerős megvizsgálta őket, szerinte zöld varangyok, - én nem értek a békákhoz, talán van ilyen. _*Egyesek szerint a jó Isten küldte őket a rengeteg szúnyog ellen.*_
Már egyeseken látszik, hogy nőttek is 5 nap alatt, majdnem rám ugrott 1termetes 3,5 - 4 centis hasas.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Augusztus 3)

:``::``::``:


----------



## zöldfarkas (2010 Szeptember 15)

*breki*

breki


----------



## ogustus (2010 December 29)

nagyszüleim Körösnagyharsányban laknak és tavasszal a holtkörösből ami körbeveszi a falut annyi kis béka szokott kikelni és a kerten keresztül vonulni hogy a járda nem látszódott tőlük nem tudjuk hová mennek de 1 nap alatt eltűntek

a kert ásásakor akkora varangyos békát találtunk hogy nem mertük megfogni, egy lapátra alig bírtuk ráültetni

ősszel kukoricatörésnél a kukorica leveliben felgyülemlett vízben kis levelibékát szoktunk találni, legalább 50-60 db-ot nagyon szeretnek ott lakni


----------



## Fikocska (2011 Április 15)




----------



## DLászló (2011 Július 1)

Van két teknősbékánk, ékszerteknősök. Már vagy tíz éve nálunk vannak. Két centisből most húsz centisek lettek. A gyerekeink is imádják őket, ideális kis állatok nem hangoskodnak, nem koszosak. Imádni valók. Most a helyük bővítését kell megoldanom.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)




----------



## elke (2011 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Szobafenyő (2011 Augusztus 25)




----------



## elke (2011 Október 2)

Béka


----------



## elke (2011 November 10)

remélem befér ez a gyönyörűség A boldogság kék békája


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 5)

Brekeke vegyes...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 20)

*Édes breki...*

:d


----------



## elke (2011 December 28)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/74ZtoE949-8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 28)

Olyan kis aranyos


----------



## Ekira (2011 December 28)

A kis csíkoslábú


----------



## haney (2011 December 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_f06i7SurM


----------



## Szobafenyő (2011 December 30)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="3" width="100%">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="1%"> </td> <td style="padding-left: 10px; padding-right: 10px;" width="98%">*A béka imája*

Egy éjszaka béka brekegése zavarta meg a kolostor kertjében imádkozó szerzetest. Megpróbált nem a brekegésre figyelni - mindhiába.
Elfutotta a méreg, és rákiáltott a békára:
- Csönd! Imádkozom!
A szerzetes kérése - mivel szent ember volt - meghallgatásra talált az égben. Minden teremtmény nyomban elnémulva adta meg neki az imához szükséges csendet.
De ekkor egy hang zavarta meg a barát imáját. Belülről jött, a lelke mélyéről:
- És ha Isten ugyanolyan szépnek találja a béka brekegését, mint a te zsoltáros imádat?!...
- Mi tetszhet már az Úrnak egy béka brekegésében? - válaszolta a szerzetes kelletlenül. 
De a hang nem csitult el:
- Akkor miért teremtette az Isten a békát ilyen hanggal?
A barát elhatározta, utánajár a kérdésnek. Odaszólt a békának:
- Brekegj!
A béka teljesítette a parancsot, hamarosan a környék összes békája csatlakozott hozzá, koncertjük betöltötte az éjszakát. 
A szerzetes hallgatta, hallgatta a késő békazenét, egyre szebbnek találta, harmonikusan illett a holdfényes éjszakához.
Amikor felállt, hogy cellájába menjen, még egyszer hallani vélte a hangot a lelke mélyéből:
- Régen nem voltunk már ilyen meghitten együtt... - súgta fülébe a Teremtő.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## kati555 (2012 Január 1)

http://egyszervolt.hu/vers/beka.html


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

:d


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

vicces teknős sereg...


----------



## Bandi-47 (2012 Január 19)

*Békakirálylány*

<iframe width="210" height="175" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/j-VHbPQB6rc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

Érdemes megnézni...

<iframe width="220" height="175" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/r02g56GkFdw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## elke (2012 Január 21)

Egy szép napon az erdei állatok versenyt rendeztek saját szórakoztatásukra...

Építettek egy magas falat és megkérték a békákat, másszák meg. Csábító volt a fődíj, finom falatok, így hát sok jelentkező akadt a feladatra. Körbe gyűltek az állatok, nyulak, medvék, rókák és farkasok, és vaddisznók. Felharsant a kürtszó és kezdetét vette a viadal. Legalább ötven béka indult neki a meredek falnak.

-Úgy sem sikerül nekik! - mondta egy nyúl. Amikor kimondta három béka le is esett a földre.

-Túl gyengék ehhez! - harsogta a medve, és tíz béka megint lepottyant a talajra.

-A békák nem is tudnak falat mászni! - nevetett a vaddisznó, erre vagy húszan zuhantak le a falról.

Ez így ment egészen addig, míg csupán csak egy béka haladt a csúcs felé. Ő viszont már majdnem felért.
-Le fog esni! - morogta a farkas, de nem így történt.
A béka felért a csúcsra. Egyedül az ötvenből, egyedüli békaként teljesítette a távot. Pedig kis vézna béka volt. Az állatok körbeállták.
-Gratulálunk, hogy sikerült épp neked? - kérdezte a róka.
-Mi a titkod? - kérdezte egy másik béka.
-Gyakoroltál? - szegezte neki a kérdést a farkas.
Csak hogy a béka csendben maradt. Ekkor döbbentek rá: a győztes béka SÜKET.
Ő nem hallotta, nem hallhatta a kétkedő, lekicsinylő és pesszimista megjegyzéseket. Csak a saját, belső hangját hallotta: Feljebb, feljebb, feljebb! - mondogatta magában.
Tudta, hogy képes rá, és nem vették el önbizalmát.
Mert lássuk be, nap mint nap találkozunk olyanokkal, akik ezt sulykolják belénk.

*Tanuljunk meg a kellő időben süketté válni!*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

​ 
A *kis tavibéka* _*(Pelophylax lessonae)*_ a*gerincesek* törzsébe, *kétéltűek* osztályába, *békák* rendjébe tartozó *védett* állatfaj. A kecskebéka-fajkomplex tagja a *tavi békával* és a*kecskebékával* együtt. Korábban a kecskebéka és a tavibéka hibridjének tekintették, ezt az utóbbi évek DNS-vizsgálatai cáfolták meg. A fajt eredetileg a* Rana* nembe sorolták, de később áthelyezték a _*Pelophylax*_ nembe.​ 


​ 
Közép- és Kelet-Európában gyakori. Nálunk a legkisebb állandó vízállásoktól az egészen nagy folyók holtágaiig bárhol előfordulhat, a folyóvizeket kivéve, mindig csendesebb részeken. Kiváló életteret talált magának az alföldi öntözőcsatornákon. Jól úszik, egész napját is képes a vízben tölteni. Előfordul, hogy hosszabb-rövidebb időre a partra is kijön, de a víztől nem távolodik el messzire.​ 


 
*Még telelni is képes a víz alatt.*​ 
A tavi béka és a kis tavibéka kereszteződéséből létrejövő hibrid a *kecskebéka**,* rendkívül sok variációja létrejön a keveredésből. A legújabb kutatások szerint a különféle kromoszóma-mutációk miatt a fajkomplex tagjait morfológiai bélyegek alapján nem lehet elkülöníteni. A három közül a legkisebb: 5-7 centiméter hosszúra nő meg. A kis tavi béka bőre egészen halványzöldtől a sárgás árnyalatúig terjedhet, a sötét foltok akár hiányozhatnak is, a mirigysor alig látható a hátán. A hímek hanghólyagja felfújva egészen világos színű. A legjobb határozóbélyeg a három zöldbéka fajnál a lábak hossza. A békák combjait a testükre merőlegesen fordítva a sarkok helyzetéből lehet következtetni a láb hosszára. A legrövidebb lábú kis tavibékánál a sarkok nem érnek össze.​ 
A partszéleken ülve lesnek áldozataikra, melyek repülő ízeltlábúak, apróbb gerinctelenek lehetnek.*Szitakötők**, **rovarok**, **pókok**,* földigiliszták, meztelencsigák szerepelnek az étlapján.



 
*Április végétől május végéig nagyobb csoportokba verődve a vizekben szaporodnak.* *A nőstények 3-10000 petét raknak csomókba, melyből a lárvák 7-14 nap alatt kelnek ki.* A lárvák aztán a nyár derekán, végén alakulnak át, de nem hagyják el a vizet, ott élik életüket.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)




----------



## elke (2012 Január 30)

Fotózta:
Varga István - Szerelemre várva (Az Év Természetfotósa 2011)


----------



## Szobafenyő (2012 Február 29)

*Szökőév*





*220 éve született Gioachino Rossini :77: *


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 29)

brekk brekk brekeke...


----------



## ABeCee (2012 Március 14)

Ebihalak XD (2011. április)


----------



## Szobafenyő (2012 Március 15)




----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 21)

Vöröshasú unka. Nekem ilyen volt


----------



## csikoscica (2012 Április 22)

Sziasztok!
1 hete békák költöztek a családunkhoz - 3 paradicsombékát kapott a kislányom! Ha közületek valaki otthon van a tartásukban, szívesen fogadnánk minden ötletet, tanácsot!
Csilla és Kata ( a békakirálynő )


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 22)

Szép kis képek! Aranyosak a brekik! Nem tudom miért undorodik tőlük sok ember?!


----------



## csikoscica (2012 Május 28)

Nagyon szép ez a béka! Katának meg sem merem mutatni! Bár ő nagyon jól elvan a paradicsombékáival!


----------



## csikoscica (2012 Május 28)

... és egy ilyen szépség is lakik már nálunk - ő egy díszes szarvasbéka, kövér, mohó, morcos képű, de szeretjük!


----------



## Arlette (2012 Július 14)

Csókot nekik!


----------



## csikoscica (2012 Július 30)

Még csak az kéne! A végén még királyfivá változnak! 
Ez a kép már a saját békáról készült!


E


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 12)

​


----------



## AndiC (2012 Augusztus 13)

*puszi*


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 16)

Sajnos idén nem voltak a kertben békák a szárazság miatt.


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2012 Augusztus 17)

Jó Pihenést!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 30)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 30)




----------



## Szobafenyő (2012 Szeptember 16)

​


----------



## Szobafenyő (2012 Szeptember 16)

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)




----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 6)

_*ül a kedves leveli,*_
_*békaságát brekegi:*_
_*˝hol van az én királylányom,*_
_varázscsókos, édes párom?˝_
_*



*_



....hello..brekk,brekk...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 9)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 13)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 17)

*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## fosztoa (2012 November 22)




----------



## Melitta (2013 Február 12)

A Febr 1O.i canadahun radio adasban hallhatjatok Bandi47 tel beszeget Szofi a bekakrol.


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 3)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 23)

- nekem tetszik, a természet csodái!


----------

